# Questions involving flash/Fujifilm Finepix S700.



## paulisametaphor (Aug 31, 2009)

I've had this camera for 2 years but I just recently started REALLY getting into photography.  I HATE using the built in flash on the camera, because it's garbage, but there's no attachment on the top like most other cameras for me to attach a separate flash.   I don't like the flash being straigh on the subject anyway.  My main 2 questions are this:

1)  Is there any sort of cord/attachment for my camera (or just one that will work for that matter) that will make my flash go off with my camera automatically, instead of me having to do it manually?

2)  Is there any way to make the shutter speed longer than FOUR SECONDS?!  It's driving me crazy. 

I wish I would have studied the camera I got before I got it, jeez.


----------



## epp_b (Aug 31, 2009)

> 1) Is there any sort of cord/attachment for my camera (or just one that will work for that matter) that will make my flash go off with my camera automatically, instead of me having to do it manually?


As I don't see a hotshoe or sync port on a quick GIS of the camera... nope.



> 2)  Is there any way to make the shutter speed longer than FOUR SECONDS?!  It's driving me crazy.


Short of a firmware hack for which you would need to a programmer, I doubt it 

Even if you could, the tiny sensor in a point-and-shoot camera would produce noise like a tornado siren.

The answer to all of this is to get an SLR.  A Nikon D40 kit often goes on sale for $400 at Amazon.


----------



## mrs.hutch (Aug 31, 2009)

haha i have the same camera!!  i liked it a year and a half ago when i got it (it was a gift because my old camera died..) but now that im getting more into actual photography and trying to learn things, i realize how limited this camera really is   rather than buying attachments (which i dont think there are any) im just dealing with it until i can afford a dslr  

good luck.


----------

